# Another Trof venue in Manchester...



## Part 2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Off to see Mogwai here at the international festival.

http://www.alberthallmanchester.com/

It's been empty for 50 years. How fucking ace does it look!?

Not sure how I feel about Trof taking over mind


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 6, 2013)

Lovely gaff


----------



## The Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks good. And sound *should* be good if it's a former concert hall.

Don't know much about Trof beyond the fact that they do a half'decent burger so no opinion on that.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2013)

They've got two Trof bars (1 in town, 1 in Fallowfield), The Deaf Institute, Gorilla, The Salutation pub and this.

Their beer is pricey and in The Sal they tried to sell pies for £3.50.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 8, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> They've got two Trof bars (1 in town, 1 in Fallowfield), The Deaf Institute, Gorilla, The Salutation pub and this.
> 
> Their beer is pricey and in The Sal they tried to sell pies for £3.50.


 
See, it's obviously because I'm from Edinburgh but any time I go to a pub and get charged less than three quid my jaw hits the floor.  £3.50 for a pie would have been quite reasonable when I first moved here, but then I discovered This n That.  The Trof bars do seem a bit poncey in general mind, although I've been in the one in town.  

Still, a new music venue that looks as sweet as this one can't be bad thing.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mmmm... I'm off to This n That today


----------



## The Boy (Mar 9, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Mmmm... I'm off to This n That today


 
Also worth checking out is Yadgar.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aye but they don't do the cabbage that I love in TnT


----------



## The Boy (Mar 9, 2013)

Aye, the cabbage is fucking wicked.  In fact I'm gonna have to go for lunch on a day they're doing it next week


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Went in Tnt yesterday and there was a scammer going round trying to sell memory foam mattresses out of the back of his van that was parked outside. "Worth £800, I can do it for £160, got it for a customer who doesn't want it now, etc etc"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2013)

that looks _beautfiul_


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Doesn't it just. I'm very tempted to go see Maxine Peake there too.

http://www.mif.co.uk/event/the-masque-of-anarchy


----------



## The Boy (Apr 11, 2013)

a)  The cabbage at TnT really is fucking awesome 
b)  Seems I'm going to see the Mogwai show here*, so will report back afterwards

*Although I may well have moved back to Edinburgh the week before.


----------



## binka (Apr 14, 2013)

i go to trof venues quite a lot, salutation quite often as its one of our locals, deaf institute and trof in nq. i do like them although i was last in trof about 3 weeks ago and cost me nearly about 7 quid for 2 drinks - and one of them was 'trof lager'!

i do like the look of this new place although due to it being a trof venue and the fact it is more or less on deansgate will guarantee that at least 95% of the people drinking in there will be wankers


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 14, 2013)

Trof lager is Carlsberg, poured in the wrong glasses so tastes like very flat piss. 

The amount of money I spent in Trof Fallowfield in uni.


----------



## binka (Apr 14, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Trof lager is Carlsberg, poured in the wrong glasses so tastes like very flat piss.
> 
> The amount of money I spent in Trof Fallowfield in uni.


used to live on the same road as trof in fallowfield for 2 years but only went in there a few times - squirrels bar over the road on the uni campus was miles better/cheaper


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Trof lager is Carlsberg, poured in the wrong glasses so tastes like very flat piss.
> 
> The amount of money I spent in Trof Fallowfield in uni.


 
Used to live in the house exactly next door to there on the other side of the alleyway


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 15, 2013)

binka said:


> used to live on the same road as trof in fallowfield for 2 years but only went in there a few times - squirrels bar over the road on the uni campus was miles better/cheaper


 
I only went there first year to watch the footie, thought it was a dump tbh. 



Dillinger4 said:


> Used to live in the house exactly next door to there on the other side of the alleyway


 
Lived on Landcross Rd last year, was on Albion Rd the two years before that. May be full of middle class hipster student types but I loved living round there. Girls of M14 were


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I only went there first year to watch the footie, thought it was a dump tbh.


yeah it was a dump but also cheap. used to go even when i wasn't a student


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 24, 2013)

binka said:


> used to live on the same road as trof in fallowfield for 2 years but only went in there a few times - squirrels bar over the road on the uni campus was miles better/cheaper



I used to work behind the bar at Squirrels!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got tickets for Moderat at The Albert Hall the other day.


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2013)

Albert Hall's as lovely as a plate of cabbage. Trof? Not so sure.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 24, 2013)

Just realized I didn't report back after mogwai gig.  Venue was indeed lush. Bar and scran was pricey but only a pop-up effort back then so may have changed.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2013)

What did you think to the gig? 

Worst time I've seen them. Loads of knobheads talking through it. Put me off buying tickets for Bridgewater Hall.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 24, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> What did you think to the gig?
> 
> Worst time I've seen them. Loads of knobheads talking through it. Put me off buying tickets for Bridgewater Hall.



Only time I've seen them live so can't compare (though may be off to see them at usher hall in new year).  Thought it was a pretty good show tbh. We were sat up in the top bit which I think meant the sound from the film was extra loud.  Also nobody around us chatting which I imagine would be a pain in the arse.


----------

